# Dzelži / Hardware >  Elektrolītu nomaiņa mātesplatei?

## Janis

Kur var nomainīt uzpūtušos elektrolītiskos kondensātorus mātesplatei un cik tāds remonts maksā?

----------


## Isegrim

Ar ko tava mātene unikāla? Paņem šrotā citu ar normāliem kondiķiem. Tāda pārlodēšana uz mazohismu velk.   ::

----------


## Janis

Ja mātesplate darbojas bez īpašām

----------


## Janis

...problēmām, bet kādi 5 mazie 1000 mF 6,3V kondensātori  manāmi uzpūtušies.  ::   Itkā jau nav steidzami, bet kautkad tāpat būs jāmaina.
Šrotā ( ja domāti veikali kas tirgo lietotus dzelžus) diemžēl pie mums pieņemts prasīt neadekvāti augstas cenas, ja spraužas kaut kas jaunāks par trešo pentiumu,   par to summu sanāk lētā gala jaunākās paaudzes MB   ::  Par mazohismu piekrītu.   ::   Tur jābūt ļoti taisnām rokām un pieredzei kondensātoru mainīšanai daudzslāņu plāksnei ar ļoti minimāliem atālumiem starp lodējuma vietām un blakus celiņiem.

----------


## jakslis

Mēģini pats.
Kādreiz jau jasāk.
Nu sachakarēsi ,toties būs skola.

----------


## Janis

Kur tādā gadijumā Rīgā var nopirkt normālus 1000x6,3v Low SR kondensātorus? Samxon-i tāpat īpaši ilgi uz mātesplatēm nedzīvojot.   ::

----------


## Janis

> Kur tādā gadijumā Rīgā var nopirkt normālus 1000x6,3v Low SR kondensātorus? Bez ieprikšējas pasūtīšanas, piegādes izmaksām uz LV.  Samxon-i tāpat īpaši ilgi uz mātesplatēm nedzīvojot.

----------


## ansius

kaut kā man elektrolītus vienmēr labās cenās un klāstā ir izdevies atrast ORMIX (www.ormix.lv) protams ja tev nav kaut kas briesmīgi specifisks

----------


## Isegrim

Nodrošini tak tai mātenei normālu dzesi un ļauj tai godam nokalpot savas dienas. Tā var normāli funkcionēt pat pāris gadu; varēsi izmest kā morāli novecojušu. Manipulācijas ar kondiķiem gan var izsaukt neatgriezenisku izbeigšanos. Piebildīšu - es neskopojos ar ventilatoriem un putekļu filtriem, nepērku šaubīgas mātenes ar šaubīgiem čipsetiem, un man ne reizi nav bijusi darīšana ar kondiķu uzpūšanos.

----------


## ansius

dzese nepalīdz jau pret beigtiem kondieriem. nomaiņa gan nav procedūra ko ar līkām rokām var darīt, lodēt ir jāmāk un labi, savādāk vairāk problēmu nekā labums...

----------


## Isegrim

Beigtiem nepalīdz nekas, bet uzpūšanos veicina pārkaršana. Pat, ja tie nav krūmos taisīti kondensatori un spriegumi ir normā.

----------


## ansius

iepazīsties ar šo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague

----------


## Janis

Nez, cik kritisks šādās shēmās  ir kondensātoru kāju garums? Varētu barbariski izkost ārā pusbeigtos kondensātorus un uzlodēt uz viņu kājām jaunus vietā.   ::   Paskats būs  pabriesmīgs, bet sabojāt pašu mātesplati būtu mazāk iespēju.  Vai arī paralēli pielodēt vecajiem, bet tur jāskatās, vai pietiks vietas starp plāksni un korpusu.

----------


## jakslis

Tad jau norauj pašus (ar plaķenēm),kājas paliks  :: .Un lodē tik klāt  :: .
Polaritāti neaizmirsti,savādāk var uzsprāgt uzreiz  :: .

----------


## kaasis

nu man to izdariija čaļi blakus Alfai. Gan jau google var palīdzēt... Ja kas nr. 20213399

----------

